# Beagle (tricolour) puppy plushie in my Nooks / 220 turnips / catalog



## dizzy bone (Nov 27, 2020)

Come adopt a beagle or ten!!! Buy it yourself at my Nooks and catalog some toys I've collected.
Nook's is also buying turnips for 220 bells each.

Catalog for free:
*Tin robot* - blue
*Pop up book* - dinosaur
*Doll house* - brown, purple, orange, red
*Dino toy* - Red, gray
*Kids' tent *- Stripes, Pink, Floral
*Mini circuit* - Blue & yellow,
*Puppy plushie* - Lemon & white, Red

Please let me know what you want to do in my list above (catalog, turnips, shops, etc.)

Thanks!


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Nov 27, 2020)

Oooh I would love a peach box for my delivery service! Can I pick up?


----------



## dizzy bone (Nov 27, 2020)

princess.looking.for.frog said:


> Oooh I would love a peach box for my delivery service! Can I pick up?



Sure! Feel free to come by and buy as many as you need  I'll make the code visible to you in a moment.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Nov 28, 2020)

I'd love to come by as well please! Would you like anything in return?


----------



## dizzy bone (Nov 28, 2020)

UglyMonsterFace said:


> I'd love to come by as well please! Would you like anything in return?



Do you have the maple wall and flooring I could catalog by any chance? That would be fine! If not that's fine too  I'm going to quickly go over to someone's town but open for you right after! (maybe 10 min)

Nevermind, opening gates now! Code will be visible to you in a moment


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Nov 28, 2020)

Maple wall and flooring? Is that a crafted item?

	Post automatically merged: Nov 28, 2020

Lemme check!


----------



## dizzy bone (Nov 28, 2020)

UglyMonsterFace said:


> Maple wall and flooring? Is that a crafted item?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 28, 2020
> 
> Lemme check!



Yep the crafted item! Called Autumn wall, Coloured-leaves flooring. If not that's okay too!! Code is visible to you now


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Nov 28, 2020)

I don't have them crafted but if you have the materials, I can make em for you


----------



## dizzy bone (Nov 28, 2020)

UglyMonsterFace said:


> I don't have them crafted but if you have the materials, I can make em for you



Oh yes please! I'll drop the leaves


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Nov 28, 2020)

So the mats are 10 maple leaves and 15 weeds for the floor and  10 leaves, 5 wood, and 5 weeds for the wall! I don't have weeds rn in my town and my trees are having an aversion to spawning wood rn LOL. If you don't have those either I can ask my bf if he has any and I'll pick those up before going there?


----------



## dizzy bone (Nov 28, 2020)

UglyMonsterFace said:


> So the mats are 10 maple leaves and 15 weeds for the floor and  10 leaves, 5 wood, and 5 weeds for the wall! I don't have weeds rn in my town and my trees are having an aversion to spawning wood rn LOL. If you don't have those either I can ask my bf if he has any and I'll pick those up before going there?



I have the rest of the mats, dont worry! Thank you


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Nov 28, 2020)

dizzy bone said:


> I have the rest of the mats, dont worry! Thank you


Okie be there soon ❤


----------



## jadetine (Nov 28, 2020)

Did everything work out? I have the Autumn Wall and Colored-Leaves Flooring, if you still need them cataloged!


----------



## dizzy bone (Nov 28, 2020)

jadetine said:


> Did everything work out? I have the Autumn Wall and Colored-Leaves Flooring, if you still need them cataloged!



Yes I got them, thank you though!

Going off to lunch now so I’ll close this


----------



## dizzy bone (Dec 3, 2020)

dizzy bone said:


> View attachment 340415
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bump! Come get beagle puppies!


----------



## Skandranon (Dec 3, 2020)

i'd like to come


----------



## dizzy bone (Dec 3, 2020)

Skandranon said:


> i'd like to come



Open for you!


----------



## Skandranon (Dec 3, 2020)

let me know if you open up again with a new code, would like to try again


----------



## dizzy bone (Dec 3, 2020)

Skandranon said:


> let me know if you open up again with a new code, would like to try again


The code is the same! Seems to be an error

Edit -
Thanks for visiting and for the free toys! Added two more toys to catalog thanks to Skandranon: Dino toy (gray) and Puppy plushie (Red)


----------



## Muddy (Dec 3, 2020)

Do you still have puppies in your store?  Oh wait-cataloguing ?  I would like to do that too. lol. I can bring my toys for you to catalogue too.


----------



## CaspiarQueen (Dec 3, 2020)

I would love to catalog your tents and puppies and pop-ups (oh my!)

I have the orange dino and the gray robot


----------



## dizzy bone (Dec 3, 2020)

Hi guys! Sorry I had to step away for a while. I'm back again for anyone who needs to buy puppies and catalog! Turnip price is now 220

Edit - Thanks to Vrisnem I added an orange doll house to catalog as well!


----------



## Buffi (Dec 3, 2020)

dizzy bone said:


> Hi guys! Sorry I had to step away for a while. I'm back again for anyone who needs to buy puppies and catalog! Turnip price is now 220
> 
> Edit - Thanks to Vrisnem I added an orange doll house to catalog as well!


Hi I would love to stop by to buy a puppies Is there anything you are looking for in return?


----------



## dizzy bone (Dec 3, 2020)

Buffi said:


> Hi I would love to stop by to buy a puppies Is there anything you are looking for in return?



Sure thing! Anything to catalog that's not on the list I posted above, or if you want to trade items (I buy you a puppy and you leave something I don't have) that's fine too! Will add you to the list in a moment.


----------



## Buffi (Dec 3, 2020)

dizzy bone said:


> Sure thing! Anything to catalog that's not on the list I posted above, or if you want to trade items (I buy you a puppy and you leave something I don't have) that's fine too! Will add you to the list in a moment.


Ok great I’ll take a look and let you know if I have anything you are looking for


----------



## dizzy bone (Dec 3, 2020)

Buffi said:


> Ok great I’ll take a look and let you know if I have anything you are looking for



Thank you~ If you don't have anything that's fine too! Just bring yourself


----------



## Buffi (Dec 3, 2020)

dizzy bone said:


> Thank you~ If you don't have anything that's fine too! Just bring yourself


Tysm! I have yellow tin robot, pink book and red/white mini circuit, yellow tent, white tent and pink tent to catalog


----------



## 707 (Dec 3, 2020)

Hi dizzy I love u
I have all the colors of the toy day stuff


----------



## kkpears (Dec 3, 2020)

Are you still open? Would love to pop by and can bring the savannah pop-up book and dalmation puppy to catalog


----------



## dizzy bone (Dec 3, 2020)

Yep I’m still here! I’m eating dinner at the moment but I can open in about 10 mins. I will PM you when I’m back!


----------



## kkpears (Dec 3, 2020)

dizzy bone said:


> Yep I’m still here! I’m eating dinner at the moment but I can open in about 10 mins. I will PM you when I’m back!



Ah thank you! Unfortunately I have to step away in 10 minutes haha but free in about 1 hour. If you're still open then I'd love to come by but no worries if not


----------



## Muddy (Dec 3, 2020)

Hello! Are you open now? I’d like to come please.


----------



## dizzy bone (Dec 3, 2020)

Muddy said:


> Hello! Are you open now? I’d like to come please.



Yes! Sorry I missed you before~ will open now and make the code available to you.


kkpears said:


> Ah thank you! Unfortunately I have to step away in 10 minutes haha but free in about 1 hour. If you're still open then I'd love to come by but no worries if not



My shops will be closed by then but I can push the clock back for you! I'll still be around in an hour. My turnip price will be gone though if you were looking to sell. PM me when you're available and I'll open for you again  My dodo should be available to you as well in case you can pop by right now.


----------

